# Redline Time Attack, April 28th-29th, Buttonwillow Raceway, Registration Open



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey everyone,

Registration is now open for the 2nd round of the 2007 Redline Time Attack series, being held at Buttonwillow Raceway Park just outside of Bakersfield, CA.

Redline: Time Attack!!

This will be our last event in California before we start our "East Coast Swing". We will not be back in California until our Time Attack World Finals at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca on November 9th-11th.

If you have any questions for us, post them here, send us an email or give us a call.

[email protected]

661-992-4384


----------

